# My rescue-E (:



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Heres a couple pictures of my new rescue 17 hand thoroughbred gelding. Hes an ex racer and had to leave the track life because his legs grew too fast, and his body couldnt catch up so he was always stumbling. Like a newborn giraffe almost 
he was stalled his entire life after the track and was flip flopped to about three places as a young horse before he settled down at the rescue i got him from.

sorry the pictures arent the greatest; a couple are pictures taken off my computer by my phone.


http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/untitled-10.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/untitled5-1.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/08040807381.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/08040807371.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/bayyy-1.jpg


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

Good for you to rescue!!! how is he settleing in? i looked at a ottb rescue place last month so want to do that once my skills are better.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats, & that's great you rescued him.  
He's really cute!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Hes settling in great. Im taking him to his first show on the 17th. So im excited about that. Hes settling in great. Hes enjoying the 24 hour attention. And hes a big puppy dog so he enjoys seeing the lesson kids and they love giving him attention. Its great rescueing, to me, its alot more meaningful and worth it than getting a horse from a trainer, ect. The past two other horses ive had have come from the slaughter house, and theyve all won grand champions all around.

it really proves its worth it.


----------



## Ruthieann (Jul 8, 2008)

I really admire you rescueing your horses! It is something that once I get land of my own I want to do a lot of! Where did you find him at? And how do you think I would go about finding a horse to rescue? I would really like an ottb but there are no tracks around here...any advice would help


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he's so cute!  i got a mare of the track too and i love her to death ..


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats on your baby! he's aborable! looks alot like my first horse, who came off a sulky track. Great to hear you love to rescue.
And Ruthie, there are a bunch of associations that place ex-race horses, you can probably find them by searching for the breed, or for animal rescues. I've even seen some on Petfinder.com. Or the links from this site.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Ruthieann said:


> I really admire you rescueing your horses! It is something that once I get land of my own I want to do a lot of! Where did you find him at? And how do you think I would go about finding a horse to rescue? I would really like an ottb but there are no tracks around here...any advice would help


Well where i am located in Maryland, I adopted Bay from HorseNet rescue (their website is www.horsenethorserescue.org) Wherever you are from you can always search on the internet for rescues in your area. Or ask around at tackshops, people, ect. Or even, if you have alot of expirence handling OTTB's, try a sales barn, horses come and go to meat markets there, and they are off of bids. We always bring in horses from sales barns in Virginia. Any other questions, you can best reach me at [email protected] 

thanks!


----------

